# Eliminate string noise on steel string guitar



## steelstring (Apr 28, 2010)

Curious about eliminating or reducing string noise on steel string guitars. I play acoustic guitar and do a lot of sliding up and down the neck. I have KM84 Klaus Modified mics and a Lavry Blue - and the input line is sensitive and therefore everything is picked up.

I have WAVES Diamond Bundle, which contains the X-Noise, along with compressors, limiters, EQ, etc... and I have tried Flat Tops and it has helped, but still curious about what others are doing to reduce or eliminate string noise.

Thanks!


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

How do you have your mics setup?


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi steelstring!
For the "string noise" problem I usually ask the player to wash his/hers hands with soap, lots of it... and maybe a small amount of neutral baby powder on your finger tips. If this doesn't help, I won't use the guitar's piezo and go with microphones only... usually a set-up with two mics: large diaphragm aiming to the guitar boby (below/left from the bridge) and a small diaphragm mic aiming to the 12th fret (mix the two with your taste). You can try also putting the mics a little bit off-axis too.
If all this is not helping: track editing is the only way out. :thud:

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Another way is to LIGHTLY sand your strings with a very fine grade sandpaper or steelwool (Be careful not to damage the guitar neck). This will affect the tone slightly, but not as much as EQ'ing it out later. Will be much better to cure the problem at the source.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Fast Fret string cleaner can help a lot:

http://www.amazon.com/GHS-A87-Fast-Fret-String-Cleaner/dp/B0002D0CQC

I also have used talcum powder at a pinch - worked ok...

And then mic placement as already described.


----------



## steelstring (Apr 28, 2010)

For mic placement I usually put one around the bridge and one around the neck and experiment with directions.

There are definitely some suggestions here I have not tried, so thanks!

Great forum... quick responses and lots of good suggestions.


----------

